# Eclipse Plugin gesucht



## zeromancer (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Spezis!

Ich habe in meinem Eclipse 3M8 ein nettes Plugin, mit dem man einfach per Dialog JDBC-Datenquellen einrichten kann. Dieses ist im Umfang der Omondo-Tools enthalten (UML, etc.). Leider läuft es nicht für die Version 2.1 von Eclipse, welche ich aber vorwiegend benutze. 

Nun die Frage: kennt jemand ein Plugin für die 2.1er, die ebenfalls eine einfache Einrichtung á la Omondo für JDBC-Sources erlaubt? Sicherlich könnte ich einfach eine XML-Datei erstellen, aber das tolle an dem Omondo-Tool ist, dass man innerhalb des Dialogs gleich die Verbindung testen kann. 
Ein Dummy wie ich braucht das einfach  

Danke für Eure Tipps!

p.s.: folgende Plugins kenne und benutze ich bereits: 
Lomboz, Sysdeo, Bluesky Internal Tomcat, Aston und XML Buddy.

p.p.s.: wenn jemand darüberhinaus einfach mal posten würde, mit welchen Plugins er/sie arbeitet, dann empfände ich auch das als extreme Bereicherung


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Schon mal das Quantum DB Plugin ausprobiert?
http://sourceforge.net/projects/quantum/

Gruß Tom


----------



## zeromancer (18. Mai 2004)

Ja, nicht übel, ist aber noch nicht so ganz das, was ich suchte.
Aber wie gesagt: was nutzt Ihr sonst so für welche Aufgaben?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

also ich verwende immernoch Eclipse Version 2.1.2, da diese Version noch halbwegs flott auf meinem (1 GHz Thunderbird, 512 MB) läuft und natürlich um halbwegs kompatibel zum WSAD zu bleiben ...

Ich verwende nur 4 weitere Eclipse Plug-ins:
Quantum 
http://quantum.sourceforge.net/

Together UML Plugin:
http://www.borland.com/together/eclipse/

JBoss IDE:
http://www.jboss.org/index.html?module=html&op=userdisplay&id=developers/projects/jboss/jbosside

einen nicht näher spezifizierten XML Editor ...

und diverse "Eigenentwicklungen".

Gruß Tom


----------

